# Easy Tail Vise



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

*Easy Tail Vise*

This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.

trad vise http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92062

This bench was built in 1981 only as a stop gap. I was on a working / surfing holiday in Australia and soon became very busy. I went native and it was 10 years before I visited the U.S. again. Along the way I built trad benchs for others. The bench has had a few alterations along the way.

The bottom of the bench has a groove for the screw and one for the outrigger. Two grooves support the traveling dogs.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Very cool bench, and an awesome tail vise design. Does it rack when using the dogs on the left side?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Bucket,
No racking. The only problem was after two very dry years the top started to pinch the vise. I planed the outrigger and the vise.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


That is a great and relatively simple tail vise design, one I've never seen before. Very creative thinking Bill!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Newer seen a vice like that. Looks cool- and strong!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Cheers fellas, The change I would make … place the screw and outrigger closer to the dogs. This would help allow for the extra dry or wet years.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Tex, that is a very attractive alternative to the current options. Does the front at the end sag under weight?


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Cheers CL, the travelling dogs have two sets of grooves. No sagging.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Excellent design! The bench is almost as awesome as going native on a surf trip…

Thanks for sharing Bill.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tony,


----------



## MarkHal (Apr 7, 2017)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what a "trad vise" is, but I'm also not sure I care. I love your old end vise. Can you use the ends to clamp wood securely? If so, this end vise you've built is an amazing alternative to wagon and tail vises! Moving dogs and vertical clamping without sagging or racking. I dub this the "Earl Vise" (and plan to shamelessly copy it for my own bench).


----------



## LumberZac (Nov 27, 2020)

Texcaster said:


> *Easy Tail Vise*
> 
> This is an easy alternative to the complex trad tail vise. It's not quite as versatile as the trad vise but much more useful than the wagon wheel with the single dog hole and no end of bench clamping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this Tex. I think I might make a few variations on it and have it as the end vice on my future workbench(the one that I'll build after working on a couple more basic options to use in the meantime as I'm a novice and feel this needs to be on a more solid workbench than I have in mind initially).



> I'm not sure what a "trad vise" is, but I'm also not sure I care. I love your old end vise. Can you use the ends to clamp wood securely? If so, this end vise you've built is an amazing alternative to wagon and tail vises! Moving dogs and vertical clamping without sagging or racking.
> 
> - MarkHal


I'm assuming he means 'traditional', as this is a variation. 
How did yours turn out?


----------

